# Ruger American Rifle - Bipod Attachment



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I have been trying to find the right Bipod Attachment for my Ruger American (Model 26973) and NOT break the bank. Not something I have done before, this will be the first rifle I have done this to. I would love some direction! Everything is online, so it's hard to know how it'll fit. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the stock hollow on that gun? If so, it makes for a wobbly attachment.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most bipod attachments just attach to the front sling swivel mount and are fairly secure. 

If you really have any questions head down to a sporting goods store that has some mounts and talk to them. I even had them mount up a couple of different bipods when I was looking on rifles that were in the store before I decided on what one that I wanted to go with.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll say one more thing about bipods, and I've owned a few: If its not a Harris, you are throwing $$$ away.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Critter is right. Just pick up a Harris bipod that connects to a sling mount. I have one on a Ruger American with the synthetic stock and it’s been solid.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Harris makes a great bipod no doubt... I just decided to try something different, and so far I am really liking it. I picked up the Swagger bipod system which is detachable. Works great for sitting on a ridge, meadow, etc. This set up extends out to 42". For me this is great as I am 6'7". The nice part is that you take it off until you are ready to set up. If you wanted something lightweight, I would recommend that set-up since you take it on and off with a button. If you want something that stays on, I would get the Harris.


----------

